# Tiny Boys!!!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought I would share some of my favorite boys with you guys! Right now I have 15, which is an all time high, but here are some of my favorites.

The first is Floyd. He is over two years old, and has never presented me with any health problems. He is pretty much awesome! Floyd was one of the first mice I bred.

















The second is Martin. He is also a patriarch, almost two years old. He was my main tan buck before I got some show types.

















This is my heart mouse, Jimmi. He is wonderful, so sweet. He won third BIS at the NMC's spring show!

















Jimmi's brother, Hendrixx. He could have a longer tail and better ears, but his size is nice!

















Here's a few pictures of my mouse room, as a bonus. It's a little messy right now, as a bonus.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I envy all the bright light your mouse room has!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks! It makes it a little warmer than I'd like, but the mice deserve the light. They'd spent about a year down in the basement of my old house.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

I LOVE Floyd! :love1 
He has such a gentle expression on his face.
And what a great mouse-room :mrgreen:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I love Floyd too!  Jimmi is also very handsome.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Here's a few pictures of my mouse room, as a bonus. It's a little messy right now


You would get on very well with SarahY :lol:


----------

